# Motor swap -824 Power Shift



## halfmile (Apr 10, 2011)

Thought I had this thing dialed, my old 824 puked the traction pulley. Found a nice Power Shift 824 with a lovely hole in the side of the engine where the rod left in a hurry. 

Since my Snowking was a replacement I bought a couple years ago, it had plenty of life left in it. 

After disassembly of both and getting the replacement engine lined up I found the replacement motor to have a one half inch shorter shaft then the blown one. 

I would gladly purchase a shaft extension if such a thing was available, a half inch should not be a problem stability wise. the Power shift has the 3 piece pulley, old one had the one piece and the spacing between the sheaves is different. 

I can move the motor forward a half inch. This means drilling new holes and remaking the stud plates. 

Which way to go is the question.

HM


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pick up a new pulley for yours and pick up a new engine for the powershift and then you have 2?


----------



## halfmile (Apr 10, 2011)

$118.00 for the shaft/pulley assy, and the old one might puke something else soon.

One newer more reliable unit suits me fine. An old time small engine guy mentioned shaft extensions, but I don't know where to look. Google was not my friend on this one.

HM


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ouch. I was thinking it was just the pulley and you could get a generic one for $5 - $25.

Can't help with the extensions though.

You could theoretically swap crankshafts between the 2 engines if they are similar designs and the other one didn't tear up the crank when it broke the rod.


----------



## halfmile (Apr 10, 2011)

The crankshaft seems soft enough to cut a chunk off and use for a shaft extension on the new setup. Since that involves no chasing around and not too much work we might try that. This came to me after figuring how badly I didn't want to redo the mount setup, LOL.

More to come. (after tax time)

HM


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This guy made his own shaft extension, but his father has a machine shop:
YouTube - vinceleto's Channel


----------



## halfmile (Apr 10, 2011)

*done*

cut the shaft off close to the crank, then went to my pal's shop and cut the right length nice and square with a power hacksaw. 

A bolt long enough to go deep into the new engine's crank, and everything is dandy once assembled.

The shaft is soft enough to cut with a regular hacksaw, if you have a good blade. 

The new pulley is quite wide and the shaft extension is completely inside it, along with an inch or so of crank.

The weak link here would be the bolt, and I put in a Grade 8.

After next winter we will know if all was good. 

HM


----------

